
WHO cancer agency asked experts to withhold glyphosate (Roundup) documents - suprgeek
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-cancer-iarc-exclusive-idUSKCN12P2FW
======
hammock
The worst thing about Roundup is that the inactive ingredients (not on the
label) may be even more harmful that glyphosate itself.

On mobile so no source at my fingertips, maybe a pal can follow me up.

------
webaholic
Relevant link:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glyphosate#Toxicity](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glyphosate#Toxicity)

